# FREE JIGS from JAMMINJIGS



## Jamminjigs (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

We're excited to be a sponsor on NODAK OUTDOORS and ICE FISHING CHAT this year. We're currently running a giveaway promotion for the next few months. Every week we will giveaway a 20 to 30pc jig kit. To be eligible for the drawing, please go to our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamminjigscom/192872377421453 and hit the like button for the post about the FREE JIGS. Hope to see you there!

Here's a new kit we are offering this year. Perch and Pan Fish Kit. all jigs are new to the site this year!










Thanks,
Brian
Jamminjigs


----------

